# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Agronomo

## alvaroespinoza

necesito el apoyo profesional de un Ingeniero Agronomo a tiempo completo especializado en manejo de campo ( tecnico y administrativo ) en citricos y esparragos .
Por favor enviar CV : alvarobasf@yahoo.comTemas similares: Busco Ing. Agrónomo Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika Tec. Agronomo - Granada Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral

----------

